
Forgery Scandal at Der Spiegel - pretty_dumm_guy
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/claas-relotius-reporter-forgery-scandal-a-1244755.html
======
stingraycharles
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18716613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18716613)

------
Nykon
I don't enjoy how the paper is blaming the writer and is not accounting for
their obvious lack of facts checking because of their liking of "a good
story". It's definitely a discussion worth from both sides, punching down on a
pressured human being lacks good taste.

~~~
PurpleRamen
There is a limit to fact-checking others can do. If it comes to bothering
witnesses or travelling around the world then the limit is already reached .
You can't really except them to do the same work multiple times with
independant writers just to prevent something unlikely.

I guess they will now implement some solutions and find a middle way.

